# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Freedom of the Seas on Fire

## mastrokostas

Φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο  ενώ βρισκόταν κοντά στην Jamaica ! Ένα μέλλος του πληρώματος έχει αναφερθεί ότι τραυματίστηκε ! Το πλοίο έπεσε δίπλα ,και οι επιβάτες αποβιβαστήκαν με ασφάλεια στην στεριά !
http://www.wptv.com/news/state/fire-...as-cruise-ship.

----------

